# Endura Singletrack II Hose lang



## Wurzelpiet (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Hose? Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer nicht hauteng sitzenden langen Hose für den Winter. Die Hose sollte einigermaßen robust, aber auch atmungsaktiv sein. Ursprünglich hatte ich die Platzangst Bulldog ins Auge gefasst, aber zum einen ist diese Hose überall ausverkauft und zum anderen schrieb mir jemand in einem anderen Thread, dass diese Hose eher warm sei. Da ich jetzt eher Touren fahre und kein Downhill, hätte ich schon gerne eine Hose, in der ich mich nicht tot schwitze.

Wäre die Hose da das Richtige für mich? Ich habe auch gelesen, dass die Singletrack II einen "seltsamen Schnitt" hätte, allerdings stand dort nicht, was jetzt an dem Schnitt seltsam sei.

Ansonsten bin ich für Alternativvorschäge dankbar.


----------



## 29erBiker (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab die Hose und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Im Gegensatz zum Vorjahresmodell (die hat mir weder in L noch in XL gepasst) passt mit die Singletrack II in Größe L. Mein Oberschenkelumfang liegt bei 61 cm, weshalb sie bei mir dort oben herum anliegt. Mit kalten Beinen und einem Anstieg ist das Anfangs unangenehm, da mach ich halt die Reisverschlüsse auf. NAch kurzer Zeit lässt das "Spannen" aber nach und der Sitz ist perfekt. Ich trage die Hose auf Touren und bei Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 15 Grad. Die Verstellmöglichkeiten am Bund sind ausreichend.
Preis/Leistung geht in Ordnung.
Von Haus aus scheint die Hose imprägniert zu sein, hatte sie zuletzt bei Regen an, der ist abgeperlt.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ripcord (23. Dezember 2013)

Also falls Du recht lange Beine hast, ist die Hose nix für Dich. Bin 186cm groß und hab 90ér Schrittlänge und die Hose passt überhaupt nicht. Entweder ober viel zu weit und passende Beinlänge oder passt oben, dann aber viel zu kurz. Weiß echt nicht wer da immer "Modell" steht,


----------



## slrzo (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr solch eine Hose gekauft. Für mich ist die Passform gut. Habe sonst allerdings immer Probleme, dass Hosen zu lang sind. Bin nur 1,67 und Schrittlänge ~76cm.
Die Imprägnierung hält aber nur leichten Regen stand. Wenn die Hose sich erstmal mit Wasser vollgesogen hat, wird sie unangenehm finde ich.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (23. Dezember 2013)

Also ich suche jetzt auch keine reine Regenhose, sondern einfach eine lange Hose für den Winter/Herbst/Frühjahr. Wenn die einen kleinen Schauer ab kann, um so besser.
Bin bislang überwiegend mit engen Klamotten vom Discounter unterwegs, allerdings sitzen die nicht so gut und ich fühle mich in hautengen Strumpfhosen auch nicht so wirklich wohl. (Vom unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit Brombeerbüschen will ich jetzt mal garnicht reden). Deshalb möchte ich eine Hose, die robust ist, vernünftig sitzt und nicht so warm ist, dass man sie nicht zum bergauf Fahren gebrauchen kann. Und da hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Endura was für mich sein könnte. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da auch für andere Empfehlungen offen. Die Hose sollte nur nicht zu sehr nach Downhill aussehen, wie z.B. die Fox Demo.


----------



## slrzo (23. Dezember 2013)

Für den Winter ist mir persönlich die Endura zu kalt. Jedenfalls wenn es länger als 2 Stunden wird. 
Ich habe noch eine Pearl Izumi Alpine Pant, die ist für den Winter angenehm warm. Bei milderen Temperaturen oder sehr langen bergauf Fahrten könnte sie aber zu warm werden. Die Hose selbst ist nicht hauteng, liegt aber im Vergleich zur Endura deutlich enger an. Der Stoff macht mir persönlich jetzt nicht so einen robusten Eindruck wie das Material der Endura. Ist jedenfalls nix wenn es einen öfters mal hinlegt.
Temperaturmäßig würde ich die Endura bei 5-10° als optimale Temperatur einordnen. Bisschen drüber/drunter geht auch noch. Die Pearl Izumi ist eher im Bereich -5-5°.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (24. Dezember 2013)

Auf den Fotos, die ich jetzt so gefunden habe, sieht die Pearl Izumi aber schon sehr nach Rennradhose aus. Hat die ein Sitzpolster, oder muss man noch eine Radunterhose drunter ziehen?


----------



## hulster (24. Dezember 2013)

Für den Winter würd ich eher die MT500 Spray Pants empfehlen, die sind schon was dicker als die Singletrack. Die sind hinten komplett dicht. Fahr sie als 3/4 mit Skisocken. Dann kann man auch mal nen paar Schoner drunterpacken. Trägt sich sehr angenehm da Vorne kein Hardshell.


----------



## Third Eye (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die Singletrack I, zur jetzigen Version hat sich aber nicht so viel getan.
Sehr robust, die Belüftungszipp sind an wärmeren Tagen angenehm, die beiden Zipp an den Waden rauf sind praktisch wenn man Schützer anlegt.
Grundsätzlich mag ich die Hose sehr, mußte allerdings die Hose unten verlängern lassen, da ich zu lange Bein habe, bzw. an den Hüften zu schmal bin


----------



## Wurzelpiet (26. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich für mich ja jetzt eher so an, als ob die Singletrack II nicht so wirklich die optimale Hose für die kältere Jahreszeit ist. Also vielleicht doch lieber für den Winter die MT500 Spray Pants und im Frühjahr/Sommer dann die Singletrack in der kurzen Variante.

Oder gibt es noch weitere vernünftige Alternativen?


----------



## sport.frei (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich trage im Herbst immer ne lange Vaude outdoorhose. Meiner Meinung nach perfekt. Nicht eng, aber auch nicht zu weit. Knieschoner passen aber keine drunter. Ich bin begeistert von der Passform und Bewegungsfreiheit der Vaude-Hose. Würde sie mir direkt n zweites mal kaufen, wenn ich sie in nem laden nochmal sehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemax-67 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr die Singletrack II bei den aktuellen Temperaturen 0 - 15°. je nach Bedarf ziehe ich eine kurze Bib oder lange Bib drunter. Ideal zum kombinieren und ich fühle mich dabei wohl. Ich trage bei 188 cm und 90 Schrittlänge XXL und die Bundweite ist über die Klettverschlüsse anpassbar. XL wäre auch möglich, da ist mir doch der Sitz am Oberschenkel zu eng.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2013)

ich habe auch die alte Version aber die fahre ich den gesamten (Mittelgebirgs) Winter durch.
je nach Außentemperatur dann eben mit langer Sportunterhose oder gar langer engen Herbst/Übergangs Rennradhose drunter und so ab -10° eben beides. 
Zwiebelprinzip eben, was anderes macht eh kaum Sinn da man sonst entweder oft zu warm oder zu kalt angezogen ist
So ist die Hose den gesamten Herbst/Winter über im Einsatz. 

Großer Vorteil bei der ST sind auch die weiten unteren Seitenreißverschlüsse. So kann man problemlos selbst Knie & Schienbein Protektoren drunter ziehen.

Ich werde mir wieder eine kaufen ! 

Alternative ist z.B. auch die Gore Countdown. Allerdings auch nur als äußere Schicht (wenn es richtig kalte ist)


----------



## Wurzelpiet (31. Dezember 2013)

Taugt die Singletrack II denn auch was, wenn es eher matschig ist? Neulich war ich bei strahlendem Wetter, aber doch sehr nassem und matschigem Boden mit einer hautengen Radhose unterwegs. Ergebnis war, dass die Matsche bis auf die Unterhose durchgepampt war. Da hätte ich mir dann schon eine Hose gewünscht, die den Matsch etwas besser abgehalten hätte.

Ich denke, Kälte ist nicht so sehr das Problem. Hier wird es im Winter seltenst unter -10 Grad, da ziehe ich mir normalerweise nur eine lange Merinowollunterhose drüber. Der Matsch ist allerdings echt ein Thema. Ich möchte halt nur nicht unbedingt hingehen, und mir für jede denkbare Witterungsbedingung ein spezielles Bekleidungsstück kaufen, sondern ich hätte gerne eine Hose, die ich durchgängig fahren kann. Wäre das dann eher die Singletrack oder doch die MT500? Bei der MT500 habe ich Bedenken, dass die vielleicht doch unangenehm wird, sobald die Temperaturen in den zweistelligen Plusbereich kommen und man dann doch noch wieder sowas wie die Singletrack braucht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Dezember 2013)

eine für alles gibt es leider nicht 
Die ST trocknet zum Glück schnell und dreckig werden eh alle


----------



## psychorad!cal (31. Dezember 2013)

Schau dir mal die Fireflye von Endura an,super Schnitt nicht zu Warm und sieht noch Stylisch aus.Wenn es ganz Kalt ist zieh ich einfach was drunter an.
http://www.endurasport.com/product-detail.asp?ProductID=103


----------



## dersteini (1. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also ich fahre die Singletrack II und finde sie super bequem, allerdings habe ich für nasse Tage noch eine MT500 Spray in kurz und diese Hose ist echt der Kracher! Mega robust, auch super bequem und auch bei richtig heißen Tagen nicht zu warm.Und das beste ist der Hintern(um den gehts ja hauptsächlich) bleibt trocken wenn es von unten hoch regnet! In Lang giebt es die auch, und die ist genauso bequem und gut zu belüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpiet (3. Januar 2014)

Habe mir jetzt die MT500 Spray geholt. Ich war sehr überrascht, wie leicht die Hose ist. Die kann man sicherlich auch bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad noch gut tragen. Aufgrund der Produktbeschreibungen hatte ich eigentlich befürchtet, dass die Hose extrem dick sei.

Jetzt wird sich zeigen müssen, wie sich das wasserdichte Hinterteil in der Praxis bewährt. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich die Hose da nicht als Schwitztüte erweist. 
Und dann werde ich mal sehen, ob ich für den Sommer eher die Singletrack II in kurz nehme, oder doch lieber die MT500 Spray...


----------



## _schwede (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die singletrack II in kurz und in lang. Sind beides top Hosen. Nachteil ist der hier schon angesprochene nasse po, wenn es auf den trails feucht ist. Belüftung und Tragekokomfort ist aber bei spitze!


----------



## Kofure (25. Dezember 2014)

Überlege mir jetzt auch eine Singletrack zu kaufen, aber ich finde leider keine Größentabelle von Edura mit der ich was anfangen kann. Mein Problem war eigentlich bei allen Hosen, oben viel zu weit unten zu kurz. Obwohl ich nur eine 86er Schrittlänge habe, aber oben brauch ich halt auch nur 85. Leider sagen hier zwar viele Wie groß sie sind und welche Größe sie tragen nur muss die Hose ja auch oben passen.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2014)

Kofure schrieb:


> Überlege mir jetzt auch eine Singletrack zu kaufen, aber ich finde leider keine Größentabelle von Edura mit der ich was anfangen kann. Mein Problem war eigentlich bei allen Hosen, oben viel zu weit unten zu kurz. Obwohl ich nur eine 86er Schrittlänge habe, aber oben brauch ich halt auch nur 85. Leider sagen hier zwar viele Wie groß sie sind und welche Größe sie tragen nur muss die Hose ja auch oben passen.



einfach mal bei endura direkt anrufen ,wäre da wohl die einfachste Lösung


----------



## pixelhead (5. September 2016)

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread zur SingleTrack II aufmache, belebe ich diesen nochmal.
Ich hab die SingleTrack heute bei Lucky Bike anprobieren können und war hin und her gerissen. Die Hose macht einen super Eindruck, sieht dazu noch klasse aus und das Knieschoner unter die Hose passen find ich auch super. Aber...
Irgendwie passt das Teil nicht wirklich! In Größe L hängt eine Menge Stoff am Hintern runter und ich denke, das könnte schon mal dazu führen, dass man eventuell in Situationen am Sattel hängen bleibt, in denen man es gerade gar nicht braucht?
In Größe M sitzt die Hose dann am Hintern richtig aber ansonsten sehr spack - da befürchte ich um eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit.
Ich bin 184 cm bei einer Schritthöhe von ca. 92/93 cm. Welche Erfahrung habt ihr diesbzgl. mit der ST II gemacht? Sind meine Befürchtungen grundlos?


----------



## Baxter75 (5. September 2016)

Man muss sich am besten zum testen auch mal aufs bike setzen,da siehts dann wieder etwas anders aus .....Ich zb habe die Kurze und 3/4 von der Hose..trage bei 1.75 ca 70 kg SL 83 gr M..sitzt am Hintern im stehen etwas locker,aber beim sitzen passts perfekt


----------



## pixelhead (5. September 2016)

Gute Idee! Denke, das dürfte dort kein Problem sein  Werde ich die Woche ausprobieren!


----------



## akri1337 (6. September 2016)

nochmal kurz zurück zur platzangst bulldog, da soll im oktober die neue rauskommen


----------



## ron101 (6. September 2016)

Fahre auch die SingleTrack II bin prima zufrieden mit denen. Finds auch gut, dass die Knieschoner gut drunter passen. die geben im Winter schön warme Knie 

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (6. Februar 2018)

Gibts die Hose noch? Kann die in keinem Shop mehr finden.
Falls nicht, was wäre das Endura nachfolge Produkt?

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Februar 2018)

gibt es so wohl nicht mehr bzw. heißt jetzt nur Singletrack
bekommst du z.B. hier


----------



## marc131285 (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich schieb den Fred mal hoch.

Wie fällt die ST2 nun aus ?

Bin 1.83 84kg SL89cm

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marc


----------



## andi82 (25. Oktober 2020)

Schau mal bei Endura die Größentabelle an.

Ich trage die Burner 2 in Größe L und bin 183cm / 82kg. 2-3 Kilo mehr machen der Hose nichts aus  
Du kannst die Hose ja über die Klettbänder am hinteren Hosenbund regulieren. 

Hast du die die Burner 2 schon angesehen? Die is Top!


----------



## marc131285 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hab die Burner mal angeschaut , so wie es aussieht hat die schon eingearbeitete Protektoren ?
Brauch ne Hose wo Platz hat für meine Protektoren.

Danke für den Tipp

Mit freundlichen Grüßen marc


----------



## andi82 (25. Oktober 2020)

marc131285 schrieb:


> Hab die Burner mal angeschaut , so wie es aussieht hat die schon eingearbeitete Protektoren ?
> Brauch ne Hose wo Platz hat für meine Protektoren.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp
> ...



Die Hose hat keine Protektoren!
Lediglich die Knieseiten sind mit so Gummi-Applikationen versehen.
Die Hose ist so vorgeformt, dass da die Schoner drunter passen!

Drüber  würde auch echt bescheiden aussehen


----------



## marc131285 (25. Oktober 2020)

Dann probiere ich die in L mal aus , d als dir 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marc


----------



## marc131285 (25. Oktober 2020)

Natürlich überall ausverkauft ... 

Hoffe die Singletrack fällt von der Größe gleich aus 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen marc


----------

